# New Baby!



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello  I would like to announce that my older, 25 year old sister just had a baby boy two days ago on the 7th! The whole story is down below  (it may be long... I tend to drag stories out...). 

Two days ago on the 7th, I went in the morning from Wisconsin to the UP (Michigan). My sister had been induced at 5:00am in the morning on the 7th, and that day just so happened to be her birthday as well! So anyway, I arrived at my Nana's house. There, we waited for news. At first when she called, things were going slow. They broke her water at 7:30am, and gave her pitocin. It was some hours later, at 1:00pm that things were picking up pace. The problem was, he wasn't coming down. So (this is what I heard happened) the nurse had to push down on her stomach. My sister said that on the last push/contraction, the nurses said she couldn't scream, so she just bit down on her husband's hand!  And she gave birth without getting any pain medicine (epidural).
He was a 7 pound baby (nearing 8), and about 19 inches long! That was at about 3:00pm. My sister has already had two kids before this, a daughter (4 years old, 5 in March), and a son after that (3 years old, 4 in March). And now she has a third child, a son who is only two days old  I was so excited to be an aunt again. It was really nice holding him. He was just so precious and had such cute chubby cheeks :-D:boy: :rainbow: 

I just wanted to share this exciting news. :balloons: I'll have to get a picture


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats Auntie!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that must have been fun, getting her tummy pushed on.
Congrats on being an Auntie again!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

dnchck said:


> Congrats Auntie!!


Thanks!  My sister is the one who did all the work though haha 



nancy d said:


> Oh that must have been fun, getting her tummy pushed on.
> Congrats on being an Auntie again!


Haha, I'm sure it was. Thanks 



ksalvagno said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! I feel blessed :angel2: I just wish I could live closer.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulation to all! Especially the poor mom. I think I would have bitten the nurse's hand! :ROFL:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulation to all! Especially the poor mom. I think I would have bitten the nurse's hand!:ROFL:


Yeah it was a little rough for her. Haha I can just imagine that


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a picture of him with his 4 year (almost five) old sister Ava and 3 year (almost four) old brother Ajai. He's 6 days old in this photo. Oh yes, and his name is Akren. Never heard of that name before, but I've become used to it; actually have grown to like it... But anyway, here he is.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congatulations. They are adorable.


----------

